# £50 Wax



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

So, i wanted to look at getting a wax for around £50 (less is good, more isnt ) 

I've been looking at whats available and had a couple of ideas in my head but would appreciate a wider knowledge / experiences.

So far i've looked at 

CG's Petes 53. That would also include BlackLight within the £50
CG's 50/50
Bouncers 22
SN Hybrid
Maybe a selection of DJ panel pots

I'm not adverse to buying out of the for sale section either if that means i get something better for my budget...

Any thoughts?

Thanks, Nige


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd throw Auto Finesse and Raceglaze into that mix too.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

RaceGlaze 42 &
Auto Finesse Soul ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used bouncers 22 and it is simply stunning....little goes a long way and it leaves the most incredible finish.

I have only used it on the 405 so far but thats been sat outside for 2 weeks now and the beading is still immense!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What are you looking for in a wax exactly? Deep and wet? Reflective and blingy? Clarity? 

After using Naviwax Dark, I wouldn't mind trying Naviwax Ultimate for £50. 

Best value wax around or under this price for me is Victoria Wax Concours. £20 for the 3oz is awesome value! No need to spend big to get a premium wax. You could grab this and some Naviwax samples (sold on here!) for your £50! :thumb:

The entry level Zymol waxes are £50, there's a few to choose from too. Carbon is a nice entry wax into the world of Zymol.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm looking for something that will add a nice glossy finish to the paint following an enhancement detail. The entry level option would be included in the cost of the detail so ideally it needs to be something that goes on thinly and with 2 layers looks the part.

Durability needs to be a consideration too... its no good (imo) going with something like Natty's Blue which only lasts a month 

Thanks for the input so far though guys... much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> I'd throw Auto Finesse and Raceglaze into that mix too.


Yes!

Passion & RG 55


----------



## Reckless (Jul 25, 2011)

Bouncers 22 without a doubt. It blows waxes that cost 4 times as much away. you would get stunning results on an entry level detail leaving customers wondering what your hign end detail would be like 

youd even have enough change for a Dj panel pot or 2 for a bit of variety!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Reckless said:


> Bouncers 22 without a doubt. It blows waxes that cost 4 times as much away.


It's not alone in that though, there's plenty of waxes around the <£50 mark that knock spots off more expensive stuff! Megs #16, AG HD wax (2 pots for £50) etc. As for the finish, we all know on here 99% of the finish is in the polish stage not the wax/sealant on top.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

n_d_fox said:


> I'm looking for something that will add a nice glossy finish to the paint following an enhancement detail. The entry level option would be included in the cost of the detail so ideally it needs to be something that goes on thinly and with 2 layers looks the part.
> 
> Durability needs to be a consideration too... its no good (imo) going with something like Natty's Blue which only lasts a month
> 
> Thanks for the input so far though guys... much appreciated :thumb:


Give Natty's Red a try mate, lasts much longer and just as easy to use. I've had a good 3 months out of 2 coats so far and no signs of it dropping out 
well worth the extra few pounds.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

How much is raceglaze 55 these days? best I have used to date and when I need to, I wont be buying a more expensive wax than this. Giving Bilt hamber hydro a go next


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Naviwax Ultimate !!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Vics red ?


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> How much is raceglaze 55 these days? best I have used to date and when I need to, I wont be buying a more expensive wax than this. Giving Bilt hamber hydro a go next


£68 direct from RaceGlaze...

This would probably be in the list of mid / high end LSP choices we'd offer based on what it can do :thumb:



AaronGTi said:


> Yes!
> 
> Passion & RG 55


Passion and 55 would be outside of the £50 budget but as above could be considered for the mid range option.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Reckless said:


> Bouncers 22 without a doubt. It blows waxes that cost 4 times as much away. you would get stunning results on an entry level detail leaving customers wondering what your hign end detail would be like
> 
> youd even have enough change for a Dj panel pot or 2 for a bit of variety!


I'm very much liking the way your going with this... :thumb:

Currently have the SN and DW Double panel pots so could add in a few of the "standard" range waxes too.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Naviwax Ultimate is around the £50 mark for a 280g tin. :thumb:
You'll love it!
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vics concours has that wow factor that you just might be looking for. Deep and wet looks, think of it as a beauty wax that actually lasts. You can get it in a 12oz pot For £60 if it's for details. 

Naviwax Dark is great too, comes in a big tin and you don't use much. Application is very similar to the Vics, apply to a panel at a time and buff off. Easy to use, but most importantly, results are great. Durability is strong with this one, and the water behaviour just has to be seen to be believed. 

Have fun choosing mate, plenty out there for cheap. I can't help but thinking if you are not going to charge extra/keep costs down, why not Megs #16, or one of the Collinites? Big tins, cheap, and very durable. I usually just use a sealant in this instance though. Menzerna Powerlock. ~£20 for 16oz, easy to apply to a whole car and remove, looks like glass, and lasts monts.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Valentines Road and Track, spreads like butter, buffs off after 30-60 secs, leaves a lovely finish and has good longevity, best part off all though is that it's in your price bracket:thumb:

Kev


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Chris CPT said:


> Naviwax Ultimate is around the £50 mark for a 280g tin. :thumb:
> You'll love it!
> Cheers,
> Chris.


Was just looking at your sample prices of the Naviwax options as it happens :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Naviwax Dark is great too, comes in a big tin and you don't use much. Application is very similar to the Vics, apply to a panel at a time and buff off. Easy to use, but most importantly, results are great. Durability is strong with this one, and the water behaviour just has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> Why not Megs #16, or one of the Collinites?


The Naviwax dark is looking more appealing the more i look at it to be honest... sounds just the thing for applying quickly but getting a good finish with durability. Does it work ok on all colours being aimed at darker shades ?

I've used both Megs #16 and Collinites waxs and although i thought they worked well, i didnt think they gave anything extra to the finish over what was achieved by machining the paint - imo of course.

What i mean is when compared to something like DJ Juiced which i was using at the time Megs and Colli did nothing for me where DJ Juiced added gloss and depth to the paint.

Someone mentioned earlier that if my base level LSP wowed the customer then they would be left wondering what was possible if they went up the range... thats the sort of appeal i am aiming for but obviously need to maintain an effective cost base in achieving those results.

Again, thanks for all the input so far guys :thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

RG 55 but thought this was around the £65 mark but Vics Concours is amazing (was a big shock for me) These are soft waxes so not too gd for harsh winter times.

Sorry don't have any of the above OP selection, other than DODO PH Pro - great wax


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Blackfire Midnight Sun:thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I have only used Bouncer´s #22 from these but I would choose between:
- Bouncer´s #22
- Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
- Naviwax Ultimate
- Victoria Wax Concours Red

Then there´s R222 which I would love to try but you wanted durability and I´ve understood that it´s not one of R222´s strengths.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Vic Red, Naviwax or CG5050 all great waxes, all are a bit less fussy to apply and remove than Collinite waxes, if using for entry level details you'll obviously want something quick and easy to use also.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

n_d_fox said:


> The Naviwax dark is looking more appealing the more i look at it to be honest... sounds just the thing for applying quickly but getting a good finish with durability. Does it work ok on all colours being aimed at darker shades ?


Hi.
The Ultimate is not aimed at any particular colour. It will work excellently on any shade or colour of paint. I've used it on flat red, metallic and pearlescent blue, blacks, metallic silver, green's etc etc.
In fact, if you go back to the main 'waxes, sealants' page, someone has used it on a red Ferrari Dino to great effect. 
The reason I like it is that you can use it on not just bodywork, but also glass, metal, plastics and rubber trim, and it will provide some protection on those too.
Oh, it also fills swirls etc to an extent too.
That, alongside a 2 - 3 month longevity from just one quick on/off (I waxed a Honda Accord in 10 mins the other week) layer and arguably some of the best beading and sheeting qualities of any wax, and the fact you're getting a huge 280g's of product, means one tin will literally last you for years and years.
Money well worth spending.  
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Vics concours is the best wax under 100quid.
and it will go head to head with some 150quid waxes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Rubbish Boys Original edition.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

vics concours for a sub £50, actually sub £40 wax, nothing else comes close


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Another one for vics concours, it is an outstanding wax for the price!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

msb said:


> vics concours for a sub £50, actually sub £40 wax, nothing else comes close





Adrian Convery said:


> Another one for vics concours, it is an outstanding wax for the price!


Thanks for the input guys...

I've read that its best applied by hand... is this a must or can you apply via applicator pad ?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax is, IMHO, by far the best wax you can buy for the money; great durability, looks ace and easy to apply.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Naviwax Ultimum , a great wax :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Another thumbs up from me for Bouncers 22 - I have tried many waxes and its the only one I use now for my own car


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

n_d_fox said:


> Thanks for the input guys...
> 
> I've read that its best applied by hand... is this a must or can you apply via applicator pad ?


Nah, it's very easy to load an applicator with the Vics red. It's a soft oily wax, easy to spread, and a little goes a long way. Very easy to work with when you follow the directions about applying a panel at a time. Still my #1 favourite wax! :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Out of the waxes I've used I'm extremely impressed with Autobrite Obsession-£30 gets you a nice sized paste wax, 2 plush MF's and an applicator. Also I used 9 light swipes to complete a whole car, and even then it was too heavy in places! Don't be fooled by the price as it certainly punches way above it's weight!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Bouncer 22 and a sample of Naviwax Ultimate. Should have enough left for two applicators and two top quality microfibres as well.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'd say Vics Red too, I was so impressed with how good this made my below average condition met black paint look, and is still showing signs of protection after around 6 weeks without a wash. Durability from 2 x coats is very good from what I have seen on here so an added bonus. And smells like strawberry!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm think its close, smartwax concours. Very similar in use to a certain high end model.

R222 

Vic Concours 

Keep an eye for some used stuff too, great bargains.


----------



## Reckless (Jul 25, 2011)

bigmc said:


> It's not alone in that though, there's plenty of waxes around the <£50 mark that knock spots off more expensive stuff! Megs #16, AG HD wax (2 pots for £50) etc. As for the finish, we all know on here 99% of the finish is in the polish stage not the wax/sealant on top.


Too true 99% is in the prep before hand but ive yet to try a wax giving such a wet glossy look (that lasts for 3 months+) and sheet the way '22' does.

I know i may sound a bit biased towards '22' but when a product is that good i find it hard not to be, ive yet to see a bad word about it yet though:thumb:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just put Bilt Hamber Finis Wax on my car, and I am liking the finish so far. Not yet been on long enough to test durability, but by all accounts, it performs well on that end too. With all the good feedback about Bouncer's 22, I am glad I got pot #4 - that goes on the car next


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Once again guys thanks for all the comments and suggestions.

Think the vote sold it for us though, Vics Concours and Bouncers 22 it is :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

n_d_fox said:


> £68 direct from RaceGlaze...
> 
> This would probably be in the list of mid / high end LSP choices we'd offer based on what it can do :thumb:
> 
> Passion and 55 would be outside of the £50 budget but as above could be considered for the mid range option.


Waxamomo sell AF Passion for £49.95.
I just bought some, got it for £45 using the 10% off they're running at the monent.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Try some meguiars Hitech 21 wax, that will give a good run for the money on the waxes listed... plus you save alot of money buddie.

If you want to go for one, for the price bracket, try the AF passion, seen good results on here.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd suggest buying a few and seeing which you favour before offering any of them to customers - you need to see how they behave and how durable they are IMO before using them on paying customers' cars.

Vics Concours is a good choice but can be a bit temperamental at times - just don't leave it on for too long. 

Are you after durability or looks? Also I'd suggest a few for different coloured cars as there are subtle nuances between different waxes.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Vics Chaos, seriously good!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

rubbish boys original is a fantastic wax or vics concours


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Another vote for Rubbish Boys OE


----------

